# Cryptocoryne Undulata



## Vasudeva (Oct 29, 2009)

Hey everyone I have a some cypt undulata, and lately I have noticed that some of the leaves of the plants are turing a little yellow and dissintigrating, what is the problem? Am I not giving enough of a certain nutriant?


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

hey, did you just buy them or were they in your tank for some time ?
if you bought them from a pet store i bet the leaves are changing to underwater form!
if you have had tehm for a while then maybe something is missing but im no expert when it comes to that so someone else can help 

good weekend!


----------



## Vasudeva (Oct 29, 2009)

yes they have been in my tank for some time now,


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Can we see a picture?


----------



## Franco (Jun 25, 2010)

big water changes can sometimes induce melting in crypts.


----------



## WeedCali (Mar 6, 2010)

Whats your Dosing schedule (if any)?

It could just be getting rid of an old leave. plants do that occasionally. your best bet is to trim it off because its not going to heal itself.


----------

